# Textfelder + Buttons sperren



## andiS (8. Jan 2007)

Hi,

wie sperre ich Textfelder und Buttons (in einer JSP-Seite) wenn ich auf einen Button klicke?

Grüße Andi


----------



## Ilja (9. Jan 2007)

per JavaScript, falls die Seite NICHT neugeladen wird:
<input ... onClick="this.diabled = true;">
guckst du hier...
http://www.yubb.de/artikel323.html

falls die seite neugeladen wird, kann man die objekte bereits im formular-code deaktiviert ausgeben!


----------



## andiS (9. Jan 2007)

Könntest du mir mal einen Tipp geben, wie ich das mit dem Formular-Code Deaktivierung mache? Wäre echt super. 

Grüße Andi


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (10. Jan 2007)

Hi andiS,

beim Generieren der HTML einfach "disabled" einfügen. 

Etwa so:

```
<input type="text" disabled>
```

Hast du das gemeint?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## andiS (11. Jan 2007)

Ja, das habe ich gemeint. Danke.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Guest (11. Feb 2007)

Ilja hat gesagt.:
			
		

> per JavaScript, falls die Seite NICHT neugeladen wird:
> <input ... onClick="this.diabled = true;">
> guckst du hier...
> http://www.yubb.de/artikel323.html
> ...


----------



## Wyvern (16. Jul 2007)

Meine Frage passt ganz gut hier rein:

Ich habe auf einer Form Textfelder, die manchmal frei für Eingaben sind, und manchmal ne automatisch generierte Eingabe enthalten, und dann natürlich disabled sind. Leider kann ich dann aus diesen disabled Textfeldern die woanders automatisch generierten Daten nicht auslesen. Ich bekomme nen NULL-pointer zurück. 

Ist das normal, daß man von disabled Textfeldern - auch wenn was drinsteht - nur NULL bekommt?


----------

